# Okra TOO BIG, eat the peas, OMG



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I mentioned this in another thread but if you have Okra that gets too big to eat, just roast them and slide your thumb down the inside center of the okras and roll the roasted Okra peas out into a bowl then add them to any dish or serve separate as a side dish they are truly wonderful!! and so easy. only takes a few minutes to roast. best wishes, ray


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

WOW now that is a novel idea. Wish I had heard of this earlier. I will certainly try it next year. Thanks


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Never heard of such a thing! 
I will try it.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Still waiting for my okra to grow up and make pods............. will remember if they get away from me. thanks


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Okra, my new to me in this century "fruit", continues to amaze me though I discovered the "peas' whilst determinedly attempting to choke down entire stingy pods years ago. They're very good and I don't do peas...thanks once again, Ray, for a great way to enjoy okra!.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Silly me.
Why didn't I think of that.
I love popping the pearls when I eat okra and it would stand to reason...
I always miss a few pods when I am picking and they get huge!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ummmm wondering if it is too late to eat the seeds if the okra pods have already turned brown on the stalk.


----------

